# spiele für msi gp60



## MarlonB (22. Dezember 2015)

*spiele für msi gp60*

Hallo
Ich habe zwei (drei) Fragen für euch ..

Die Daten: i5 4210h
                        gtx 950m 2gb ddr3
                        8gb ddr3 RAM (single channel)
                        500gb Festplatte

Konnte bis jetzt nur Battlefield 4 testen welches bei 1080p auf medium bei 60-70fps und auf high bei ca 40-60 fps lief. Da BF4 aber schon etwas älter ist, ist es natürlich nicht mit jc3 oder gta vergleichbar. Da ich sehr interessiert an just cause 3 und gta 5 bin würd ich gerne wissen, ob irgendwer mir sagen kann wie die Spiele bei dieser Hardware laufen. Außerdem würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand berichten könnte wie ähnliche Spiele auf gleicher, oder ähnlicher Hardware laufen.
Eine letzte Frage noch...: ist der i5 4210h mit dem i7 4710hq vergleichbar, oder ist der i7 viel besser?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus..
LG Marlon


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: spiele für msi gp60*

Just Cause 3 könnte schwierig werden, GTA V  sollte gut laufen. Das ist ja auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch. 

Den Satz 





> Außerdem würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand berichten könnte  wie ähnliche Spiele auf gleicher, oder ähnlicher Hardware laufen.


verstehen soll. 
Auf ähnlicher Hardware werden die Spiele auch ähnlich gut laufen. 


Zu den Prozessoren:  Der i7 ist schon deutlich besser, er hat halt doppelt so viele Kerne  

Persönlich kann ich auch sagen, dass der Unterschied zwischen den i5 und den i7 im Laptop-Bereich wirklich groß ist.  Der i5 in meinem Arbeitslaptop kackt schon ab wenn er ein paar Office-Dokumente bearbeiten soll,  der (deutlich ältere)  i7 meines privaten Laptops ist auch für ernstere Arbeiten zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: spiele für msi gp60*

Da der I5 nur nen Dual Core mit HT ist, wird es in manchen Spielen schon knapp, was die CPU Last angeht. Die GTX 950m mit GDDR3 Speicher geht garnicht, dort verlierst du einiges an Leistung!

Du wirst vermutlich keinerlei Probleme mit Spielen in Full HD und unteren bis Mittleren Einstellungen haben. 

Lt. Notebookcheck leistet die Karte im Firestrike 3167 Punkte, das ist nichtmal die Hälfte von meiner alten GTX960 >> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3570K Processor,ASRock Z77M

Ergo liegt die Leistung noch unter der einer GTX 750 TI, was aber noch nicht allzu tragisch ist. Du musst halt deine Ansprüche sehr runterschrauben,damit du in Full HD zocken kannst. 

Wie gesagt, mittlere Einstellungen in Full HD sollten nicht das Problem darstellen.

Deinen Laptop kann man mit einem PC bestehend aus einem kleinen I3 mit 3 Ghz und einer GTX 750 Ti vergleichen.


----------

